# Discorso tra me e il mio corpo



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2013)

Corpo corpo,
parliamo seriamente un attimo.
Lo SO che siamo in una situazione stressante da troppo tempo. Non serve che me lo dici stando male. Sto facendo tutto il possibile.
E' inutile che ti fai venire nausee, giramenti di testa, che mi minacci di svenire ad ogni piè sospinto.
Sto facendo il possibile, se invece di sostenermi mi peggiori le cose che speranze ho di migliorare la situazione?
Vuoi un pezzetto di cioccolato? Una banana? Uno spritz? L&n?
No?
Ma corpo mio, suvvia, io ci provo a coccolarti, ma un indizio me lo devi pur dare di come posso fare, no?
Che cosa vuoi?
Ok, sì, cerco di farti dormire di più stanotte, ma lo sai che oggi arriviamo a casa tardi dopo il volo... no, calmo, non stai male, è solo che non vuoi volare, lo so, ma che ci si può fare?
Suvvia, sii ragionevole, siamo in due sulla stessa barca...


----------



## lolapal (19 Settembre 2013)

Capitano anche a me capogiri, crampi ai polpacci, senso di svenimento... in genere per me è "l'ansia cosmica", una sorta di malessere che parte dal profondo, per me è il senso di inadeguatezza, la paura di non arrivare a far tutto e pure bene... 
Hai mai provato i Fiori di Bach? Io uso il Rescue Remedy quando devo affrontare una situazione stressante, tipo uno degli eventi legati al mio "lavoro", oppure sento crescere l'ansia nello stomaco senza un valido motivo, quindi incontrollabile.
Poche gocce sotto la lingua, al bisogno...


----------



## Anais (19 Settembre 2013)

Il tuo corpo deve risposare.
Devi dormire di più, sei in riserva (e sai che ti capisco benissimo).
Cerca se ce la fai di andare a letto  a un'ora decente, tanto da farti per qualche giorno otto ore di riposo.
Io per un periodo ho preso della melatonina e mi ha aiutata a regolarizzare il sonno.
Un bacio


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2013)

Nau...
non è il corpo che deve venire incontro alle tue esigenze, ma sei tu che devi andare incontro alle sue.
Hai dei limiti, rispettali.
Abbi cura di te.


----------



## Alessandra (19 Settembre 2013)

ti abbraccio stellina...ascolta quei segnali...non esagerare che poi il corpo  si ribella peggiorando...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2013)

Ragazze, ciao 
Grazie dei vostri commenti, ma al solito, che ci posso fare?
Il corpo dovrà adattarsi...
Oggi l'ho costretto ad accettare due banane una insalata e una bistecchina, alla fine ha aderito 
Ora sono finalmente arrivata, nanna, e domani spacchetto i pacchi del trasloco prima di prendere mia figlia.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Settembre 2013)

Non riesco a dormire, cervello troppo attivo.

Per rilassarmi, ultima cicca, vi racconto l'ultima sfiga di viaggio -risalente a qualche giorno fa- e poi riprovo a fare la nanna.

Parto da casa alle due del pomeriggio, al solito.
ma essendo partita il sabato invece che il giovedì, non mi sono resa conto che il mio volo è mezz'ora più tardi del solito. Pazienza, meglio così del contrario.
Tutto tranquillo.
Arrivo, e il servizio bus ha già riempito il primo catorcio, devo aspettare mezz'ora per il prossimo.
Quindi perdo il treno 
Prendo l'ultimo treno... ma per lavori ferroviari, hanno non solo deviato la mia linea, ma a metà devo scendere e prendere il bus sostitutivo.
L'autisto è visibilmente scazzato. Deve tra l'altro passare da tutte le stazioni a prendere eventuali passeggeri in partenza.
Ma è così scazzato, così scazzato, che a una fermata, fa una volata veloce con bi-bip accennato di clacson e sfreccia via.
Tanto che lo chiamano al cellulare 5 minuti dopo per fermarlo, visto che si era lasciato dietro il passeggero...

Morale, sono arrivata a casa alle 3. Di mattina. 13 ore di viaggio.


----------

